# East canyon reservoir



## CSMNevin (May 27, 2013)

Im thinking about heading up to East canyon reservoir this afternoon. Is a canoe practical up there and any advice on catching trout. I don't have any idea where to go or what to use. Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A canoe will work well for you. You can either troll with one or use it to get to a spot and cast.
There are several good spots around the marina area and also at the South end where the river flows into the reservoir.

You can even try vertical jigging if you would like.


----------



## CSMNevin (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Grandpa D. I made the trip up and paid my $9.00. I dropped my canoe in the lake at the loading dock and could only manage to go about 50 -75 yards from the dock. The water was wight capped and anytime I made head way a boat would come in. I struggle to gain any ground. After about 45 minutes of getting nowhere, I gave up. if anyone else attempts this I recommend at least a trolling motor or two people paddleing. I bet I looked foolish to all that were watching. LOL....


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dixie Creek area used to be good also. You can launch a canoe from there, just carry it down. That is the bay where the road goes over to Henefer.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I kayak fish mostly. Anyways I pretty much go between EC, Causey and Lost Creek for my regular locations. I can tell you All of those lakes the wind pics up around 10am-11 nearly every day and thats when I get off the water. I generally am an early bird when it comes to hitting them. Plus as in the case with EC you are beating all of the water sports boats for the most part so you don't have to worry about getting swamped or plowed. I know in terms of cutting through the water a canoe and a kayak are very different, but you might want to try going earlier if you had a late start. 

Yesterday was especially breezy as wind was even in the forcast so don't give up on East Canyon. Paddling back and forth slowly with a jointed rapala has gotten me quite a bit of fish in the past. Good luck with future trips!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

dont put in at the boat dock, head up to the south end and put in there, less wind and an area where the water skiiers dont go.


----------

